# Hoya Pro1 vs Ultra-Pro Filters



## Ian_of_glos (Apr 10, 2018)

For many years I have used Hoya Pro1 filters and I have found them to be well made and durable. However, last time I bought a filter I noticed that there is now a much more expensive option - the Hoya Ultra-Pro Filter.
Has anyone compared the Ultra-Pro with the Pro1 filters and if so does the Ultra-Pro justify its very high price tag?


----------

